# Ryerson graphic comm. VS OCAD graphic design



## missjoanna (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi everyone, i really need help on deciding which program to accept.

I accepted OCAD (ontario college of art and design) 2D graphic design a few months ago but yesterday i got an offer from Ryerson for their Graphics communication program. so i was weighing the pros and cons- Ocad focuses purely on design, whereas Ryerson focuses a bit on design and mostly on management of the print industry. 

Now i'm really on the fence..should i switch over to Ryerson? For anyone who's been in the graphic design industry, what experience would an employer look at other than your portfolio?

I really love designing but i know how the market is saturated with graphic designers and how the competition is fierce, so i really don't know if it's a safe career choice.. 

any advice would be great, thanks!


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

OCAD all the way, I went to Sheridan/York and OCAD was the only other school with a program equal to it, plus I believe it's a degree program now as well.

As for jobs, there will always be jobs for good designers, but you have to work for them. Most firms don't advertise they're hiring, you'll need to be proactive with them. And like with most professions don't expect to graduate and start making 50K a year, you'll be lucky to start at 28-35K. I would have to say there is more demand for a designer that can program for the internet if that is of any interest to you.

Over the summer pick up The Elements of Typographic Style by Robert Bringhurst, you should know by the end of this if graphic design is the profession for you.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I had a friend go to OCAD--it was a really positive experience for him.

I second Jumbo's post: If you are passionate about being a designer and are dedicated to the art, then don't worry about finding a job or the market (at least for now)--every market is competitive and saturated. Worry about doing as best you can. There are a variety of options available to you outside of being employed--designers have the unique position of being able to work for themselves.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

At OCAD, you'll open yourself to a lot more interesting influences... and there's good Chinese food nearby.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

If you have talent it will show trough your portfolio, OCAD Graphic Design is geared more towards the actual design part of the business where Ryerson Graphic Comm. is more for people that want to get into the CSR, planning and maybe even get into the sales side of printing. I've known people that have gone trough both sides of the business and are very happy you just have to figure out what side of the fence you want to sit on.

Laterz


----------



## ChilBear (Mar 20, 2005)

I agree with all of the above. If your heart is Art do OCAD and then you have a solid art background. You can then do Ryerson partime to pick up pieces if needed. The graphics industry needs more workers than designers but follow your heart when starting your career. There is lots of time to take other courses. Printing will always need CSR and sales types. You may not end up in printing (hopefully) and deliver wonderful art that will be enjoyed by others. I do know many who did the OCAD route years ago and all have returned to paint and do illustration with a sideline in design.


----------



## missjoanna (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks for the advice everyone  I appreciate it.
My heart really is set on designing and i know i'll love taking the courses that OCAD offers, whereas in Ryerson the courses seem a bit dull.. (printing process, marketing, accounting etc). 

I asked my friends and family for some input and they all believe business is the 'safe' route to go. They suggested that perhaps i can go back into studying design part time after i go to Ryerson and the business background will give me an 'edge' over other designers. But i can't imagine being miserable (and perhaps struggling) in the business field during my 4 years of study!

I think it definately would be great to have formal training in design.. Well, i have until next week to decide!


----------

